
The bloodbath continues: Netflix cancels Daredevil after three seasons - lakis
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/11/the-bloodbath-continues-netflix-cancels-daredevil-after-three-seasons/
======
rjplatte
They discontinued their best Marvel show, after one of the best seasons of
superhero television ever. I don't see the logic.

~~~
hejww
"Best" these days is all about sensory stimulation to the max. Over-
stimulation till you feel like you need to go sit some where quiet to calm
yourself down.

So if I know you are going to feel pain/love/respect/fear/doubt based on
certain triggers and I am competing against others who are triggering you the
same way what are my options?

Turn the dials up on all the triggers. Maximize stimulation as much as
possible. This is happening from porn to sports to politics to news to games.
To TV.

But when everyone is doing it you start seeing the patterns. There aren't that
many. The dictionary of all possible patterns is more or less complete.

The cancellation is for the same reason, they can't really keep making more
Star Wars or Avengers or Harry Potter movies for too much longer because they
have exhausted all possible ways in which one guy can kill another guy. The
audience has seen it all.

They just have to start again with a new different looking slate to produce
the same stimulation.

~~~
jo446
I think there is lot of scope for content creators to use those triggers to
produce effects beyond stimulation. Stimulation is just low hanging fruit.

Inspiring people, making them feel more empathy, act with compassion, sparking
imagination and creativity etc is all possible if content creators move beyond
just sensory stimulation.

Imagine a show that doesn't just make people feel good but do good. I think as
data pours in, such things will start happening. They happen right now mostly
through serendipity rather than actual planning and engineering.

